# Substrate from Aquamedic!



## Robcio (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi! 
Have someone use an volcanit from Aquamedic? I want to know how plants grow in this substrate and it will be safely for my corydoras "Panda"?
Thanks for answers


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

I have some volcanit in 2 of my tanks and plant growth especially crypts is pretty good, I have cories in one of the tanks and they do not seem to be showing any signs of barble damage from the volcanit.


----------



## Robcio (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, cousin it.=;


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Be glad you are not in the USA because Aqua Medic North America has discontinued all their plant fertilizer and substrate products.


----------

